# Oracle Trigger vs. MS Trigger



## java freak (12. Feb 2012)

Hallo liebe Java Freunde und hoffentlich auch Datenbank experten. 
Ich habe mich in der Uni bereit erklärt eine Hausarbeit zu schreiben mit dem Thema“ Besondere Trigger unter Oracle im gleich zum Microsoft SQL Server 2008“.
Ich habe das halbe Wochenende investiert um Informationen zusammen zu suchen.
Ohne wirklichen Erfolg.
Momentan weiß ich dass es unter Oracle besondere Non DML Trigger gibt welche nicht beim MS SQL  Server auf zu finden sind.
Meine Frage(n) kennt jemand von euch mir die wesentliche Trigger Besonderheiten von Oracle im Vergleich zum MS SQL Server. Wenn ja möge er Sie mir bitte Posten und sein Wissen mit mir und der Restlichen Welt teilen.

Weitere Gedanken zur Hausarbeit sind.

-wie arbeiten diese besondere Oracle Trigger?
-welche Einschränkungen gibt es?
-Arten von Trigger
-Wie werden Daten an Oracle Trigger übertragen?
-Allgemeine Einschränkungen
-bzw. Einschränkungen bestimmter Trigger
-Was kann ein Oracle Trigger nicht?

Also wer was weiß und ist so nett ist seine Gedanken mit mir und den Rest der Welt zu teilen hier Posten. 

Vielen Dank

Java Freak


----------



## MrWhite (12. Feb 2012)

> -Wie werden Daten an Oracle Trigger übertragen?



Also grundsätzlich werden teilweise die zu bearbeitenden Datensätze anders angesprochen.

Während du in Oracle dafür Keywords hast new, ld) musst du beim MSSQL auf Views zugreifen und aus denen die geänderten Sätze selektieren. Da ist die Bearbeitung bei Oracle schon deutlich komfortabler.



> -Arten von Trigger



Oracle: 
DML triggers on tables.
INSTEAD OF triggers on views and tables.
System triggers on DATABASE or SCHEMA: With DATABASE, triggers fire for each event for all users; with SCHEMA, triggers fire for each event for that specific user. 

(siehe Using Triggers)

MSSQL kann das auch (bin mir bei instead of triggern bei views nicht sicher). MSSQL kann auch noch DDL Trigger.

(siehe CREATE TRIGGER (Transact-SQL))


----------



## Deros (13. Feb 2012)

spontan fallen mir die before und after-trigger bei oracle ein die es bei ms nicht gibt


----------



## MrWhite (13. Feb 2012)

Deros hat gesagt.:


> spontan fallen mir die before und after-trigger bei oracle ein die es bei ms nicht gibt



Naja, bei T-SQL ist "after" halt der Standard.


----------

